# Ffl



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Been considering applying for my FFL 
Any advise that may help and any of the do 's and don't s that will make me a more knowledgeable on the process
Thanks
George


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

IMHO its a pain in the rear! If your selling guns people will pay more money to a non FFL dealer to keep from the paper work. You need to have meticulas paper work and safe storage for your guns. Need to keep inventory and personal firearms seperate and logged seperate. While without an FFL its pretty darn simple, just don't make any straw sales and I like to check ID and get a signed reciept for all trans actions to protect my butt.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the input Pappascott
Know what you mean about the paperwork
I think I'll have problem with Zoning in my area as well so 
Sounds like more trouble than it's worth
Thanks again
hopefully ice is on the way
George


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

You can get a FFL 03 Curio Relic license which will enable you to purchase firearms that have been deemed curio/relic status by the feds and have them shipped straight to your house and skip paying the transfer fee if you are looking to do more collecting than you are starting a business. The 03 license is a collecting license, not for buying/selling for profit. 30 dollars for threes years I think, so if you buy two firearms it pays for itself. There are some nice guns you can buy with an 03.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a guy who just opened a small shop in my nieghborhood and he kinda gave a blow by blow on the whole process on another board. He mentioned insurance as being a issue, he mentioned zoning as well, he also mentioned finding someone who would lease him some space as a problem once they found out he was opening a gunshop.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

What is your main purpose for getting your FFL?

When I got mine back in 1987 it was as easy as filling out a form that was basically a 4473 form (the one you will out when purchasing a gun from a dealer) with a few other questions regarding your planned activities and your hours of operation and give the ATF your $30 and wait 6 weeks for your 3 year license. Renewals in 1990 and 1993 were just as easy.

Then the Brady Bill went into effect. Then things really changed and they made the renewals and initial applications a major burden in an attempt to elliminate 2/3's of active dealers and I believe they accompilshed their goal. They elliminated the dealers that only had a license to save themselves a few bucks when purchasing a gun at wholesale. The monies saved were no longer worth all the headaches and hassles.

Initial application costs went to $200 and renewals to $90 for the 3 year license. Dealers had to be finger printed, submit photo, provide diagrams of their store or shop detailing the location of inventory and record books. Personal firearm inventory had to be kept seperate. If your business was in your house, you had to have a seperate entrance/exit from the "store/shop" to your house that your customers did not use.

Today's renewals aren't too bad. Fill out the renewal application form that includes you are in compliance with any local ordinances and you send a copy of the renewal to your local authority, in my case, the Sheriff.

If your looking to get a license to save yourself a few dollars on your personal purchases or to sell a few firearms, it is not worth it. If you want to start a gunsmith business, a license is mandatory.

And lastly, the BATF has an open invitation to stop in and inspect your premises and review your log books at any time.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the information
My main reason for getting an FFL was for personal 
Use My company does all the serial markings for Ruger and Smith
as a perfered vendor we are capable of buy guns at a good discount but they have to sent through a FFL holder 
just trying to save a little hassle but it looks like the $15.00 he charges me to receive the gun is well worth it
Thanks everyone good information
George

By the way if there's anyone involved with Boy Scouts Ruger just came out with a special edition Boy Scout 10/22 it pretty awesome worth looking on the Rugers site


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've had my FFL for about 4-5 years now and as was stated before it is a pain in the rear. I will probably not renew once it comes time. My initial reason was to get things a little cheaper for myself and other people but if you shop around you can find them cheaper than what I can order 1 gun for. It sounded like a good idea in the past but now its more of a nuisance. I've only been inspected once and since I had only sold a handful of guns it was a breeze. I couldn't imagine what the larger dealers go through! It's worth paying someone else 15.00 for the transfer!


----------

